
Hustle Fund: pre-seed fund that helps you fundraise and grow - jrvarela56
https://www.hustlefund.vc/why
======
jrvarela56
Thought it was interesting how they scoped their rol and placed themselves to
be your first advisor:

1\. small amount of cash ($25k, SAFE)

2\. help with stuff product/tech focused founders aren't likely to grok
(fundraising, sales funnel, lead generation, paid acquisition).

